# Reason why I am here



## PinkGigglez

I don't know where else to turn, and sometimes I think people are tired of hearing about it. Me and my dh were together five years...and we got pregnant sadly that ended in a MC...then nearly two years later we had a successful pregnancy (our princess) she is now five and in in August of 2017 i found out I was pregnant again...but In September found out it was a blighted ovum...I'm on cycle #6...seems like everyone getting pregnant but me...and i get sad...when is my turn?? I am thankful for my daughter and hubby...but would love another addition to my family.


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: This site really does help you not feel so alone in your struggles.

Welcome, and I really am rooting for you to get another :bfp: soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Regin7

Hi, hun! I'm sorry. Sometimes it takes a bit longer. But there is hope with your following cycles. Congrats with your little lady! Hoping for your soon family addition. We're going de ivf route for a sibling for our adorable son. He's also our de ivf baby. Feels like the same path with the same people & place..Sometimes it feels endless. Still putting so much hope into the process. 
Do not get disheartened with the situation you're facing. chances are still high unless you don't have any other issues. I hope you'll catch that egg soon. Wishing you the best. This is a good place to be in. Ladies are very supportive. You won't feel alone in your journey.


----------

